# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Vriendin geen behoefte aan sex

## Scoooter

Omdat er geen "algemeen" staan in de topic "sex" en het toch iets is wat tussen de oren zit, plaats ik deze vraag hier.

Sinds 1 3/4 jaar heb ik (34 jaar) een relatie met mijn vriendin (25 jaar). In de beginperiode was het aandeel "sex" erg aanwezig. Gemiddeld hadden we 2 keer sex op een dag, en dit 3/4 jaar lang! Heerlijk was dat. In het begin waren er wat belemmeringen maar toen we Durex Play (groene pompje) glijmiddel hadden ontdekt waren alle problemen over. (het doet haar wat pijn in het begin....ze spant haar vagina aan waardoor het in het begin wat pijn doet....puur een ontspanningsprobleem, niet vochtigheidsprobleem!) Het leek eindeloos, en was ook erg spannend iedere keer.

We wonen sinds 1 jaar samen.

Mijn vriendin had destijds een eetstoornis, en is daarom in therapie gegaan. Daar kwamen ze er al snel achter dat de eetstoornis was ontstaan om een vervelende jeugd weg te stoppen. De eetstoornis werd "open gebroken" en de ellende kwam eruit. 
Meerdere therapieën, en zelfs een kleine periode met antidepressiva volgden daarop. 

Sinds al deze therapeutische behandelingen is de sex tussen ons op een laag pitje beland. In het begin kwam het door de therapie, later door de medicatie, later door de druk op haar werk....etc etc.. 
Komt er op neer dat een jaar later we van 2 keer per dag, naar hooguit 1 keer per week sex zijn gegaan. Ik praat hier met haar wel eens over, omdat ik het best moeilijk vind. Ik zie haar regelmatig naakt en dan begint er bij mij vanalles te prikkelen. Sinds ik haar heb leren kennen heb ik geen enkele keer meer de behoefte gehad aan andere sex gerelateerde dingen te denken dan aan haar... Zij is het voor mij.

Maar ik bemerk dat ik nu toch begin te voelen dat het misschien nooit meer terug zal gaan komen. Ik heb net een telefoongesprek met haar gehad, omdat ze aan me merkte dat me iets dwars zat. Ik wilde het niet vertellen, omdat ik weet dat ze er niets mee kan, maar heb het toch weer gezegd.... 
Ze zei tegen me dat ik maar eens heel goed moest nadenken of ik hier de rest van mijn leven wel mee kan doorgaan. Of ik dat wil. Dat het haar hart zal breken, maar als ik dit niet meer volhoud, de relatie misschien maar moet eindigen. 

Daar schrok ik toch wel van. Ik WEET 100% zeker dat ze van me houdt, en heb daar geen enkel twijfel bij. Ook weet ik zeker dat ik van haar hou.
Ook schrok ik van het besef dat ook ik merk dat de "lustgevoelens" wat aan het wegvloeien zijn bij mij....iets wat ik helemaal niet ken bij mezelf!!! Daar schrik ik wel wat van.... Maar om niet telkens een soort van teleurstelling te voelen, neem ik wat afstand van haar. Iets wat ze wel merkt en niet leuk vind...zucht....

De reden dat ik deze vraag hier post is dat er misschien mensen zijn met een soort gelijke situatie en hier een oplossing voor hebben gevonden.
Zijn er misschien libidoverhogende homeopathische middeltjes te verkrijgen waardoor zij deze gevoelens weer terug krijgt? 


Ik ben redelijke ten einde raad.......maar weet ook heel goed dat ik het haar absoluut niet kan kwalijk nemen.



gr Scoot

----------


## MissMolly

Tja, het is heel normaal dat iemand door stress, vermoeidheid, depressieve gevoelens, of domweg door sleur minder zin in sex heeft dan vroeger.
En eerlijk gezegd is 2x per dag, elke dag, zelfs voor een jong verliefd stel erg VEEL.

Ik denk dat jullie eens allebei in therapie zouden moeten, ofwel samen, ofwel onafhankelijk van elkaar.
Want dat zij niet kan ontspannen en glijmiddel nodig heeft in een pril beginstadium van een relatie, is al een aanwijzing dat ze sex niet onbevooroordeeld als iets prettigs kan ervaren, dat er remmingen zijn. Die KUNNEN uit haar verleden komen.

Maar aan de andere kant ben jij wel heel erg gefocused op sex, een beetje TE.
In mijn boekje zou een vriendje dat elke dag 2x daags sex wil/verwacht en dat normaal vindt, als zwaar oversexed te boek staan. Bij mij rijst dan toch de vraag of jij soms een beetje verslaafd bent aan sex.
Ik denk dus dat het zeker verstandig is om je ook eens af te vragen waar die bovengemiddelde sex-behoefte bij jou vandaan komt en je eigen verwachtingspatroon bij te stellen.

----------


## Scoooter

Ik wil daar toch even op ingaan. Ik bemerk dat je mij hier niet helemaal het juiste naamplaatje geeft.

Ik heb meerdere relaties gehad, en nog nooit een relatie beëindigd omdat ik een tekort aan sex heb gehad of iets in die richting. Nee ik ben nooit echt op sex gefocust geweest, en vind een relatie pas goed als communiceren je geen moeite kost, je elkaar begrijpt, kan aanvullen, steun kan bieden, kortom zoals ik vaker tegen haar zeg: Je bent mijn beste maatje! 

Mijn vriendin was juist degene die mij telkens aan een sexpartij hielp, en ik ging graag mee! Ik vind het namelijk erg belangrijk dat een vrouw sex WIL hebben. Haar hiertoe zetten is bijna onmogelijk, en zie ik niet als een manier om prettig sex te kunnen hebben.

Dat we glijmiddel gebruikten.....wordt meteen een gedachte bij gevormd dat mijn vriendin niet vochtig word. Nee dat klopt helemaal niet, want mensen die glijmiddel gebruiken weten zelf dat het EXTRA genot geeft! Het sexen is lekkerder.....zonder twijfel.
Dat het in het begin wat onprettig (pijn achtig) is, kan mijn vriendin ook niet verklaren, maar heeft met spanning te maken die ze heeft. Want als ze gedronken heeft is er niets aan de hand. En nogmaals wil ik duidelijk zijn: Ik ben geen een of ander wild beest die telkens sex met haar wil hebben, nee ik vind het erg lekker om sex met haar te hebben MAAR alleen als zij het ook lekker vind! Anders hoeft het voor mij niet eens. 

Ik heb nooit eerder een relatie gehad waarin ik zoveel sex had als in het begin bij mijn huidige relatie. Daarin was mijn vriendin juist degene die mij daarin heeft meegenomen. Ook zij heeft nooit eerder iemand gehad waarbij de lichamelijke aantrekkingskracht zo groot was. Dit zei ze zelf telkens. Dat gaf mij natuurlijk een zeer prettig gevoel! Iemand die tegen je zegt dat ze zich sexueel ZEER tot je voelt aangetrokken is natuurlijk een groot compliment! Ook heb ik dat bij haar gehad, en nog steeds heb ik dat! Ook ik geeft haar vaak complimenten over haar uiterlijk en zeg ook vaak hoe aantrekkelijk ze in mijn ogen voor me is. Want ook nu als ik dit tik, voel ik meteen een liefde in me opkomen...en daarbij voel ik de aantrekkingskracht..

Je laat me hier als een sex-minded soort puberaal persoon overkomen. Iets wat totaal niet past in dit plaatje. 

Logisch is het dat als je een relatie met iemand aangaat en er is veel sex (wat je zelf omschrijft als ERG veel...) bij aanwezig EN het is helemaal wederzijds (50%-50%), je het jammer vind als het ineens van veel naar veel-minder gaat. 
Beide zijn mijn vriendin en ik erg kritisch naar elkaar, en we hebben een zeer bewuste keuze gemaakt om met elkaar een relatie aan te gaan. Vanuit beide kanten is er geen enkele twijfel mogelijk over het wel of niet gaan voor elkaar. We GAAN door het vuur voor elkaar, ookal hebben we zo onze problemen. 

Wat ik in deze topic als probleem omschreef is iets waar ze zelf ook mee zit. Want als je goed leest moet je begrijpen dat het aandeel "sex" iets was waar we beiden 100% achter stonden. Ook zij mist het! Ze loopt bij een psycholoog waarmee ze dit "probleem" al heeft aangekaart. 
Die vertelde haar dat doordat er een periode minder sex is geweest (door medicatie oid), haar libido veeeel minder is geworden. De prikkels in haar vagina zijn er een hele tijd niet geweest, en zijn daardoor wat gedoofd. 

Ik hoop toch echt dat het nu wat duidelijker is geworden, en hoop dat ik voortaan niet meer zo wordt afgeschilderd als hierboven werd gedaan. Dit vind ik best vervelend om te lezen...


gr Scoot

----------


## MissMolly

Blijft het feit dat 2x per dag als standaard erg veel is.
Als dat vooral ook van haar afkwam, kan dat ook betekenen dat zij bepaalde remmingen ontkent, en door veel sex met iemand die haar wel een goed gevoel geeft probeert die negatieve gevoelens van vroeger weg te drukken. 
Therapie om over problemen van vroeger heen te komen is natuurlijk goed, maar haalt natuurlijk ook weer dingen boven water die weggestopt waren.
Als ze door die fase van herbeleven en een plaats geven heen is, zal ze hopelijk een nieuw evenwicht vinden, waarbij 2x per dag waarschijnlijk ook niet meer 'normaal' zal zijn, want dat is waarschijnlijk 'een reactie op'. Het WAAR op zal ze eerst moeten verwerken, en daarvoor zal ze zich bewust moeten worden van de oorzaak van de reactie.

Daarom denk ik wel dat het belangrijk is als jij deel uitmaakt van die therapie, of zelf hulp krijgt om haar niet bewust of onbewust onder druk te zetten. Ze voelt zich toch al falen, omdat haar zin ineens totaal weg is (in dit opzicht spreek ik uit ervaring, ik ben overspannen en depressief geweest, en moest er in die tijd ook echt niets van hebben, waarover ik me dan weer schuldig voelde, terwijl ik het tegelijkertijd mijn man kwalijk nam dat ik zo duidelijk aan hem kon merken dat hij vond dat hij tekort kwam).

Het is dus voor jullie allebei belangrijk om de beladenheid van het onderwerp sex weg te nemen.
Misschien kan je zelf eens te rade gaan bij een psycholoog hoe je haar daarbij kan helpen, hoe je intimiteit, liefde en genegenheid kan geven - en hopelijk ook ontvangen - zonder dat het in HAAR ogen alleen als voorspel bedoeld is. De intimiteit dus loskoppelen van de daad, en wederzijds genegenheid en geborgenheid tonen als doel van intimiteit nemen. Er zijn zelfs psychologen die dan zeggen dat je in dat stadium niet verder moet gaan, ook niet als je allebei opgewonden wordt en het eigenlijk wel wil.....

Het is vooral belangrijk dat geen van beiden geen sex (of in elk geval 'het niet doen' ) als een tekortkoming gaat zien, want dat zet alleen maar meer druk op de ketel, dan 'moet' een van 2 'presteren'.

----------


## sietske763

tjeeee wat een gedoe!
met 1x in de week zou ik helemaal tervreden zijn,
er zijn meer topics geweest over dit, en tja het zijn bijna altijd de mannen die er problemen mee hebben.
als je nou eens gewoon tevreden bent met 1x per week en jullie proberen dit normaal te vinden dan gaat alles beter!

----------


## Agnes574

1x per week is voor veel koppels al véél  :Wink: ....

----------


## sietske763

hahahaa, zeker als je AD slikt.............!

----------


## Scoooter

Ze slikt momenteel geen medicatie. Helaas speelt er nog iets vervelends mee, ze heeft namelijk trekken van Borderline.....iets waardoor ze soms compleet de realiteit verliest, en ik daar dan de dupe door wordt. 

Het gaat mij helemaal er helemaal niet om om weer 2x per dag sex te hebben. Dat heb ik nergens gezegd. Dat ik het mis klopt wel, maar helemaal niet die 2x per dag, maar wel de sexuele spanning tussen ons beide. Ik moet haar nu delen met haar psychische problemen, en dat laatste krijgt veelal alle aandacht.

Ik hou van haar, en buiten haar psychische problematiek (waaronder ook dit sex-gebeuren valt) is ze mijn ideale partner 100%%!
Dat ze altijd wat problemen zal houden is me duidelijk, maar momenteel is het allemaal weer heftiger, en levert dat soms onmogelijke situaties op. 

Dit "sex-probleem" is slechts een van de dingen die door haar psychische aandoening ons contact bemoeilijkt. Communiceren is erg belangrijk momenteel, maar ook krijg ik graag wat aandacht...en moet het niet alleen om haar en haar problemen draaien.

Om die reden mis ik de sex ook erg......want dat was altijd een moment dat het 100% goed zat tussen ons.

Ik ga proberen samen met haar een psycholoog te krijgen om over dit soort dingen te kunnen praten. Er moet namelijk een weg te bewandelen zijn in onze relatie die voor ons beide bevredigend is. 


gr Scoot

----------


## MissMolly

Ik denk dat de borderline-problematiek redelijk aan de basis zit van zowel de veel-sex met veel spanning als met geen-zin....

Ik weet niet hoeveel je weet over borderline, maar ik denk dat het jou veel zal helpen als je de onderliggende 'systemen' van de stoornis een beetje leert kennen, dat zal het voor jou ook wat makkelijker maken om er op te reageren, omdat je beter begrijpt waarop je precies reageert.
Want wat jij signaleert zijn de uitingen van de problemen, niet de problemen zelf.

----------


## sietske763

hallo scooter,
ik ken je borderline verhaal over je vriendin, er is toen daar een tijdje over gepost,
je weet er veel van en je reageert heel goed op haar.
en laat de sex gewoon bij ongeveer 1x per week en doe daarnaast gewoon leuke dingen.
spanning omtrent sex is helemaal niet goed, laat het gewoon gebeuren.......

----------


## Scoooter

Haar broer heeft ook dezelfde psychische problemen, en is jaren geleden aan de antidepressiva geweest. Dit heeft hem erg geholpen en door die medicatie is zijn "stoornis" bijna verdwenen. Toch is borderline iets wat telkens weer de kop op steekt, en vooral op momenten waarin hij minder goed in zijn vel zit.
Hij is onlangs weer bij de huisarts geweest, en daar zijn huidige probleemvelden op tafel gelegd. In samenspraak met een psychiater kwam naar voren dat hij best eens ADHD zou kunnen hebben.
Daar op volgend is hij met Ritalin begonnen. Na inname van de eerste pil was hij aardig stoned, maar al snel ging er een wereld voor hem open. Een paar dagen later kwam hij even op de koffie en al met al duurde het bezoek een dik uur. We hadden buiten gezeten, en normaal gesproken kan hij bij wijze van spreken de ene sigaret met de andere aansteken, maar het viel mij meteen op dat hij in dat uur nog geen sigaret had aangeraakt. Erg typerend. Ik vertelde hem dat ik dat toch wel erg apart vond! 
Hij legde me uit dat hij een soort rust heeft waar hij nog nooit weet van heeft gehad. Door die Ritalin was het mogelijk te ontspannen en ook op 1 ding te concentreren. 

Waarom vertel ik dit allemaal......omdat mijn vriendin erg veel op haar broer lijkt in haar probleemvelden. Als de borderline weer eens de overhand krijgt en ik daardoor totaal buitenspel wordt gezet, laat ik haar (goed of kwaadschiks) contact met haar broer opnemen. Omdat hij exact weet hoe het voor mijn vriendin allemaal voelt en gaat, kan hij haar helpen weer wat meer op de aarde te komen. 

Nu mijn vriendin heeft gehoord dat die Ritalin hem zo positief helpt, wil ze dit zelf ook bij de huisarts voorleggen. Ze is namelijk ALTIJD onrustig en heeft een veel hoger "basis" spanningsniveau dan normaal is. Ze kan niet stil zitten, zich moeilijk focussen in een vergadering van haar werk. Ze moet altijd overal de beste in zijn om zo te voorkomen dat iemand kritiek kan hebben.....iets waardoor ze altijd opgejaagd overkomen kan. 

Ze heeft een jaar geleden antidepressiva gehad, en in die periode was ze 100% anders. Veel rustiger, geen onnodig hoog spanningsniveau, niet overal bang voor, geen ruzies meer......een veel plezieriger persoon. Omdat ze zelf 100% ervan overtuigd was dat de medicatie geen enkel effect op haar had, en helaas haar psychiater hier ook maar mee instemde is ze met de medicatie gestopt (fluoxitine geloof ik..).
Een paar maanden later kwamen de probleemvelden weer sterk naar boven. In mijn ogen hadden de medicijnen WEL geholpen.

Als die Ritalin een gelijk effect op haar zal hebben als op haar broer,dan hoop ik dat de huisarts ermee instemt. Als namelijk dat opgejaagde gevoel weg is, of veel minder, dan is het een heel ander persoon. 

Ik wacht het allemaal af...





gr Scoot

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Scooter!!

----------


## MissMolly

ADHDers krijgen van jongs af aan veel negatieve feedback en ontwikkelen daardoor vaak een erg laag zelfbeeld. Daarom is het ook goed te verklaren dat ADHDers relatief vaak persoonlijkheidsstoornissen ontwikkelen, zoals een oppositionele stoornis of borderline. Het zou dus heel goed mogelijk zijn dat ook bij jouw vriendin de borderline problematiek terug te voeren is op ADHD. Als haar broer ook ADHD heeft, is die kans behoorlijk groot. 

ADHD is tenslotte een grotendeels genetisch bepaalde 'aandoening'.
Ik zet het woord aandoening bewust tussen aanhalingstekens, omdat het eigenlijk 'gewoon' een ander persoonlijkheidstype is. Alleen is het een persoonlijkheidtype dat in de moderne maatschappij voornamelijk dysfunctioneel is. 

De ADHDer is de ultieme jager, of de ultieme prooi. Altijd alert op alles, pikt alle onbelangrijke signalen op, als een radio-ontvanger die alle frequenties tegelijk ontvangt. Alle zenuwen op scherp bij de minste waarschuwing, altijd klaar om aan te vallen of te vluchten, om te voorkomen dat hij gedood wordt of om zelf een prooi te verschalken....

Kortom: veel beter ontwikkelde oer-instincten, die helaas ten koste gaan van de meer beredenerende hersenfuncties, zoals tact, zelfbeheersing en het nemen van weloverwogen beslissingen. Vandaar dat ADHD in de huidige maatschappij, waarin juist die laatste kwaliteiten van levensbelang zijn, iemands functioneren behoorlijk kan belemmeren. Zo erg zelfs, dat je er bijkomende (comorbide) stoornissen zoals borderline door kan ontwikkelen.

Alleen kan haar behandelaar haar niet zomaar ritalin voorschrijven, er zal eerst een zorgvuldig diagnosetraject - door een op het gebied van ADHD bij volwassenen deskundige psychiater - aan vooraf moeten gaan om vast te stellen of ze inderdaad ADHD heeft. Wat je vertelt over haar innerlijke onrust en hoge spanningsniveau zou daar zeker bij passen, hoewel ADHD niet de enig mogelijke oorzaak van dergelijke klachten is.

----------


## sietske763

bij ons gaat dat niet zo moeilijk, ik heb ritalin gevraagd omdat ik zo druk was in mn hoofd,
en ik mocht het gewoon proberen......

----------


## MissMolly

Dat noem ik niet 'niet zo moeilijk', dat noem ik buitengewoon onzorgvuldig.
En dat is geen verwijt aan jou, maar wel aan de arts die je ritalin laat 'proberen' zonder een zorgvuldige diagnose.
Druk zijn in je hoofd kan zoveel oorzaken hebben, en als de diagnose ADHD onterecht gesteld wordt, of er zomaar iets wordt geprobeerd, kan dat heel verkeerd uitpakken. 

Ritalin is een stimulerend middel, en kan op mensen _die geen ADHD hebben_ een vergelijkbaar effect hebben als pepmiddelen uit het partycircuit. _Niet_ zozeer wat betreft de zogenaamd 'lekkere' werking, maar _wel_ wat betreft bijwerkingen.
Ritalin is onschadelijk als het een te laag dopamineniveau normaliseert, maar een te hoog dopamineniveau is schadelijk voor je hersenen, kan hoge bloeddruk en hartklachten veroorzaken en zelfs een psychose.

Dit soort zaken zorgt er nu juist voor dat het bestaan van ADHD in twijfel wordt getrokken en de ernst ervan niet serieus wordt genomen, en dat de medicijnen in zo'n kwaad daglicht staan. Ook de beschuldigingen dat artsen (met name) kinderen aan de drugs brengen komen voort uit dit soort onzorgvuldig en ondeskundig handelen.

De diagnose is legitiem, ADHD bestaat, en met de medicatie is niets mis. Wat er mis is, is dat de diagnose soms door niet ter zake kundige behandelaars wordt 'gesteld', en dat de medicatie dus ook met enige regelmaat ten onrechte, of op een totaal onveranwoorde manier, wordt voorgeschreven. En dat kan, zoals gezegd, ernstige gevolgen hebben.

Alleen een psychiater mag je, na het stellen van de diagnose, instellen op ritalin of vergelijkbare medicijnen. Alleen als je goed ingesteld bent, mag de huisarts eventueel herhalingsrecepten uitschrijven.

----------


## MissMolly

Overigens, dat geldt voor ieder medicijn:
Eerst een goede diagnose, dan het juiste medicijn in de juiste dosering.
Medicijnen zijn geen snoepjes.

Met antibiotica zijn ze ook jarenlang veel te gemakkelijk omgesprongen, en je ziet wat daar de gevolgen van zijn: mensen met een verminderde weerstand omdat ook de 'goede' bacteriën zijn uitgeroeid, en hele bacteriestammen die overal resistent tegen zijn.

Sorry, beetje off-topic, misschien.....

----------


## Scoooter

Even een korte "update" van hoe het momenteel gaat, en dit in de lijn van het topic-onderwerp ;-)

Opdit moment hebben mijn vriendin en ik al geruime tijd GEEN seks meer. Ze is nu ongeveer 4 maanden met fluoxetine bezig, en bij haar zijn alle prikkels en behoefte-gevoelens verdwenen. Ik zal nu hopelijk eens niet telkens reacties krijgen met dat ik me aanstel en dat het heel normaal is dat er al een paar maanden geen g-gemeenschap tussen ons heeft plaatsgevonden. 
Ze is 100% gek op mij en ik op haar. Daarover GEEN twijfels. Ook is er niet iets of iemand anders in het "spel", dat is uitgesloten. 
Ik (als man) merk dat ik het heel erg mis nu die seksuele "spanning" er niet meer is tussen ons. Ik heb nog steeds behoefte aan seks, maar zet het bij mezelf op een ZEER laag pitje. Telkens als ik haar lichaam zie verlang ik naar haar. Het is echt niet leuk dat je zelf seksuele prikkels hebt en zin hebt in de ander, maar dat dit hoofdstuk helemaal niet meer aan de orde is bij haar. Het komt zo'n 1 keer in de 2 weken voor dat we (vooral) in bed hierover praten. Ik start vaak met het onderwerp omdat ik het simpelweg erg moeilijk vind dat we zo'n 14 dagen gaan slapen, wakker worden en even knuffelen zoenen (niet volledig) en dan het bed verlaten. Kort gezegd is dit zo niet "compleet" voor mij. 

Ik weet dat Fluoxetine hierin erg bijdraagt, maar hoe gaat dit zo verder? Ook de pil kan ervoor zorgen dat haar lustgevoelens verdwijnen heb ik laatst op de bijsluiter gelezen (toevallig toen ik bij de apotheek zat te wachten). We gaan binnenkort naar de huisarts om hem eens te vragen wat er nu allemaal speelt. 

Het is erg kort door de bocht om tegen mij te zeggen: stel je niet aan, het is toch logisch? Ruim een half jaar is erg lang, en het is van weinig naar 0 gegaan. Zij is 25 en ik 35 jaar en onze relatie was eerder erg passievol. Er was toen wel ERG vaak seks, dat besef ik me ook. Wel merk ik dat seks in een relatie wel een belangrijke rol speelt en het ontbreken daarvan een negatieve invloed heeft.

Ik sta open voor advies. Haar psycholoog heeft haar eens een advies gegeven dat ze zichzelf moet gaan bevredigen. Omdat er momenteel GEEN stimulatie plaatsvind verdwijnt het gevoel helemaal en ook de behoefte. Helaas lukt het haar niet om dit te doen puur omdat ze er geen enkele behoefte aan heeft. Ook ik wil haar heel graag bevredigen, maar ook daar heeft ze geen enkele behoefte aan. Masturberen is momenteel voor mij de enige optie. Ze biedt soms aan mij te bevredigen met haar handen, maar ik merk dat ze het puur voor mij doet, en dat voelt niet prettig. Laatst werd mijn penis zelf slap toen ze met me bezig was. Dat ding lijdt zijn eigen leven en voelt waarschijnlijk aan dat het niet klopte...



gr Scoot

----------


## dexta

ja scooter ,ik herken het probleem, ik ben zelf borderliner, en heb ook echt geen behoefte aan sex, soms wel, maar als ik zin heb, heeft mijn man geen zin, soms, ik ben eigenlijk tegen masturberen, ( bij mijn eigen dan) ja k weet het niet, vind dat dat niet kan, (ofwel is dat een gedacht). en daarom doe ik dat niet gezellig tegen elkaar liggen, dat wil ik wel, maar dan komt op de duur het er toch van, en dan blokkeer ik , (dat opspannen zoals je zegt) precies mijn hart zegt ja, ik wil wel, maar mijn hoofd NEE.

----------


## Wicky73

Hallo, ik herken hier ook wel iets van hoor....Mijn vriendin heeft al meerdere depressie's gehad en door medicatie, stress die ze nog steeds heeft en alle zorgen om van alles hebben wij nu in 4 jaar tijd denk ik 5 x seks gehad en dan zeker het laatste anderhalf jaar helemaal niet meer. Ik zou dus blij zijn met 1x seks per week, maar helaas....hoe we dit moeten gaan oplossen...geen idee. Eerst moet mijn vriendin weer tot rust komen met zichzelf ...alleen merk ik aan mijzelf dat ik mee ga in die negatieve spiraal...ik heb de laatste jaren dag en nacht voor haar klaar gestaan...mijn zelf opzij gezet en nog is dat vaak niet genoeg......
Sterkte in ieder geval.....ik reageer wat laat zie ik maar ben benieuwd hoe et nu met jullie gaat !

Wicky

----------


## Scoooter

Ik herken dat een beetje... 

Wil graag even duidelijk vermelden dat ik merk dat sommige mensen hier reacties neerzetten en daarin bepaalde dingen vertellen over mij die ik volgens mij al lang ergens heb neergezet. Ik bedoel dat ik niet zou weten wat het woord "borderliner" zou inhouden... of dat ik met mijn behoefte aan sex de lat minder hoog moet leggen... 

Momenteel is er helemaal geen enkele sexuele spanning meer tussen mij en mijn vriendin. Zelfs bij mij begint het allemaal af te nemen. Toen ze een poos geleden mij probeerde te masturberen werd mijn penis gewoon slap. Dat heb ik nog nooit eerder gehad. 

Wat de oorzaak ook is, en hoe aantoonbaar dit ook mag zijn, het aandeel "sex" in mijn (denk trouwens wel in iedere) relatie is toch wel belangrijker dan ik had gedacht. Het is een onderdeel in een gezonde relatie, en nu dit momenteel (zo ongeveer een jaar) vanuit mijn vriendin is verdwenen voelt de relatie niet meer compleet. 

Ik voel ze alweer aankomen... maar NEEE, ik weet heus wel dat er meer is dan sex! Ik geef alleen aan dat het momenteel een enkelzijdige behoefte is naar iets waar eerder samen HEEL veel plezier en ontspanning (en ook gezonde spanning) aan werd beleefd. Sex is simpelweg iets intiems wat niet door iets anders vervangen kan worden. 

Mijn vriendin zei laatst dat ze het merkt aan me (....) en wil proberen er wat aan te doen. Maar dit is net alsof ze mij ineens zal vragen hoeveel pk de motor van mijn auto heeft. Daarbij voel je meteen dat ze iets vraagt waar helemaal geen gemeende interesse achter steekt en voor mij werkt dat niet. 

Binnen nu en een maand zouden we naar een relatie-psych gaan, maar die laat nogal op zich wachten. Het feit is dat er bij haar erg veel is veranderd. Zoals ze was toen we pas een relatie kregen: Op sexueel gebied ging er bij haar een wereld open. We hadden minimaal 2x daags sex (jaja ik weet dat dit wel veel is, maar zo ging het). Ze was op die momenten heel erg opgewonden en stuurde me ook veel smsjes over wat ze met me wilde gaan doen. Tijdens de sex was alles lekker nooit iets vervelend of pijnlijk. 

Nu: Als ik niet over sex begin zal ze er niet eens aan denken. Ze praat nooit meer over sex, nooit meer opwindende smsjes of iets. ALS we sex hebben (wat sporadisch maximaal 1x per maand gebeurd) doet het haar pijn als we beginnen. Ik heb al glijmiddel gekocht maar het zit haar tussen de oren want ze spant alles beneden aan alsof ik er niet in MAG.

Bij mij is er NIETS veranderd. Ik heb altijd nog veel zin in haar. Ze is MOOI en nu ik dit neertik springen me de tranen serieus in de ogen. Ik kan niet anders dan opgewonden van haar worden. Ik zeg haar vaak hoe mooi ze is, en hoe lekker ze er uit ziet...
Ik ben dan ook een lekker ding.....maar als ik niet de eerste aanzet geef zegt ze dat niet tegen me. 
Het is ook een soort van waardering die ik mis. Ik voel me niet meer gewild, lekker, aantrekkelijk...

Ik hou op, ik kan hier uren en dagen over doorgaan, maar het enige wat het oplevert is veel MB verspilling op het internet. Voor mij veranderd er niets aan. 

Ik hoop dat er heel snel verandering in komt, want het wordt voor mij steeds moeilijker zo.


Scoot

----------


## christel1

http://db.cbg-meb.nl/Bijsluiters/h30134.pdf

Scoooter, 
Ik ben voor jou eens gaan googelen op de bijsluiter van het medicijn dat je vriendin neemt, fluoxetine, daarin staan duidelijk alle neveneffecten van het middel verwoord. 
Voor jou zal het natuurlijk moeilijk te begrijpen zijn dat je vriendin momenteel geen behoefte heeft aan sexueel contact en ik begrijp perfect je frustratie hierover. 
Het medicijn dat zij neemt onderdrukt verschillende gevoelens en heeft ook een impact op jullie sexleven en dat is natuurlijk niet fijn. 
Ook kan ze met angst leven dat ze zich niet ten volle kan geven aan jou en je zal teleurstellen als ze geen orgasme kan bereiken en jij je hierdoor dan gekwetst voelt en dat zij dan maar liever de boot afhoudt ipv toch met jou intiem te zijn. Want hetzelfde medicijn, moest jij het nemen zou ook tot erectieproblemen kunnen leiden, dus moest jij het nemen dan zat je in hetzelfde schuitje maar dan omgekeerd (misschien zou jij geen zin hebben in sex of ook het gevoel hebben dat je haar niet kan bevredigen en dan ook liever zou afhaken dan met haar intiem te zijn). 
Misschien mag ze binnen x aantal maanden de medicatie afbouwen en zal jullie sexleven dan terug op een normaal pitje beginnen te staan maar dan moet je het nog een aantal maanden geven eer alle medicatie uit haar bloed/lichaam is verdwenen. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## Scoooter

Van alle medicatie en de bijwerkingen die mijn vriendin gebuikt (fuloxetine en "de pil") ben ik me bewust van de bijwerkingen. 
Over de ZIJ geen orgasme kan krijgen.... het is voor mij nog steeds vreemd, maar zolang ik haar ken heb ik haar misschien pas 5 keer LATEN klaarkomen. Ze WIL het zelf doen. Ik vind het echt erg lekker haar oraal te bevredigen of met mijn vingers, maar ze wil het altijd zelf doen. 
Is dat iets wat meer voorkomt? Ik heb echt ALTIJD zin haar oraal of met mijn vingers te bevredigen en vind het alleen maar lekker als het niet meteen gebeurt, wat ze ook heel goed weet van mij. 

Ik merk wel dat ze bang is dat ik naar pornografisch materiaal kijk om toch nog aan mijn "trekken" te komen.... Ik geef toe dat ik dit sporadisch wel eens doe, simpelweg omdat ik ook zo mijn behoeften heb en er momenteel bij haar geen toegang krijg. Wat moet ik daar dan mee? Ik wil helemaal niet zeggen dat ik het nooit doe als ze het vraagt, maar wil haar ook niet kwetsen..




Scoot

----------


## christel1

Scoooter, 
Ik denk dat je je toch eens moet verplaatsen in een "vrouwenlichaam". 
De meeste vrouwen kunnen geen orgasme krijgen door penetratie of door de hulp van de man maar hebben eigen vingerwerk nodig. Je moet dit niet persoonlijk nemen maar vele vrouwen zullen me gelijk geven. Een vrouw zelf kent haar lichaam nog het beste en weet zelf wat ze het liefste heeft. Dit draait niet om liefde of graag zien maar gewoon om genot. Dus ik zou me daar persoonlijk geen zorgen over maken, maar geniet er zelf van als je je vriendin ziet genieten, jullie kunnen er allebei alleen maar beter van worden. 
Christel1

----------


## Scoooter

Ik heb dat al helemaal geaccepteerd, maar vroeg me dit toch af. HAD ze momenteel maar zin zichzelf te bevredigen, maar ook dat is weg. Haar psycholoog had al eens een advies gegeven dat ze toch wel moet masturberen omdat anders het gevoel helemaal weg zal gaan.



Scoot

----------


## ben0911

Ik vind dat we tegenwoordig alles maar onder bordeline en ADHD schuiven.
Als het "beestje" maar een naam heeft.
Ieder mens heeft wel wat. De een is te druk, de ander in zichzelf gekeerd.
Laten we eens ophouden alles een ziekte-etiket op te plakken en blijf vooral uit handen van de psych. Dat heeft scoot's vriendin wel weer bewezen. Leuk hoor die regressie techniek. Alleen kom je er vaak rotter uit dan je er in ging.
En Scoot, 1 of 2 maal per week is op jullie leeftijd ongeveer het gemiddelde.
Vrouwen hebben kennelijk, blijkt ook hier uit de reakties weer, behoefte aan minder.
Prima, maar als je veel voor elkaar voelt, pas je je ook wat aan elkaar aan.
En dat geldt ook voor jouw vriendin.
Nooit zin is op zich binnen een relatie een flauwe smoes.
Iedereen heeft wel eens geen zin. Ook een man niet.
Maar 1 keer per week moet ze gewoon kunnen opbrengen, ook als ze geen zin heeft. En daar moet jij dan gewoon tevreden mee zijn.
Niet? Ga uit elkaar.

----------


## Scoooter

Seks is niet de enigste reden dat ik bij mijn vriendin ben. Wel is het een belangrijke factor in mijn beleving van een relatie. ADHD en Borderline zijn echt geen "mode" verschijnselen. Dat zijn bepaalde kledingsoorten en dvd's van bepaalde artiesten.

Als ze 1 keer per week niet kan opbrengen......dan zal ik het dus maar moeten beëindigen? Wel een beetje kortzichtig. Alsof het niet zou mogen dat wij (vooral) mannen het missen als er geen seks meer in onze relatie aanwezig is. En alsof er wordt beweerd dat seks de enige drive is in een relatie. Ik heb momenteel trouwens ongeveer 1 keer per 2 maanden seks, niet 1 keer per week. 
Mijn vriendin heeft het psychisch moeilijk en gebruikt antidepressiva, een medicijn dat bekend staat het libido erg te verlagen. Dit verlicht het probleem en maakt bepaalde dingen voor mij veel verdraagzamer. Het probleem is helemaal niet dat ze "nooit zin heeft", maar dat ze het hele seksuele gebeuren momenteel niet meer beleefd. Dit deel van haar is door de medicatie uitgeschakeld. 

Dit topic gaat over mensen die het er zwaar mee hebben dat ze momenteel geen of heel weinig seks met de partner hebben, en daarbij graag hopen op advies om dit weer op "gang" te helpen. Dwang helpt totaal niet. 

Hopelijk reageren er vooral mensen op deze topic die bekend zijn met de situatie en bereid zijn een helpende hand of iets te kunnen bieden. Of soortgelijke situaties te benoemen. 

Voor alle duidelijkheid: Ik hou erg veel van mijn vriendin, en verlekker me telkens aan haar... Ik mis de seksuele spanning, maar weet best dat er meer is in een relatie dan seks. Dat ik hier reageer is puur omdat ik hoop een advies te krijgen hoe ik met dit "missen" moet omgaan.

gr Scoot

----------

